# Bandsaws - cutting power / needs?



## Tyler Longenecker (Jan 31, 2017)

I've been looking at band saws that can resaw up to 14.5" but are prewired for 110 volts. The unit can be converted to 220 volts. I guess I am wondering whether that saw will need to be powered with 220 to perform the 14.5" resaw cut on dry hardwoods and, how many cuts could you actually get if you were cutting boards to thickness by using a band saw to resaw? The machine costs about $1200; its a Grizzly, I am not set on the machine and would consider others... I also have a lot of wood that need dimensioning in this way and I have the space for the machine. Just looking for insight I suppose.....

Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Look at it in reverse...*

If a motor has dual wiring capability it is likely a 1 3/4HP at most. The 3HP motor I use all are wired for 240V and are not dual voltage. Some 2 HP motors can run on 120 V but they are not the norm, I'm thinking the 2 HP Harbor Freight DC unit which I can't determine has a dual winding for 240 Vs.

I think a 2 HP motor will provide a whole lot of "cuttting power", but my only experience is with 1 HP and 3 HP motors on bandsaws, so I would have to extrapolate for the 2 HP. My advice is to go with a 3 HP and wire it for 240 V and be done with it. My 18" MinMax is so wired with a 3 HP motor and it just blasts right along when I am resawing 8" Maple. Anything greater like 10" to 14" resaw would seriously strain a lesser powered motor. JMO. A sharp blade with enough set and 3 TPI or less is the key to good performance when resawing.


----------



## Tyler Longenecker (Jan 31, 2017)

That really helps, I've never experienced that cut outside of a gas powered bandsaw mill and it sounds to me like it is worth just going 220 from the outset...Thanks again!


----------

